# TOP CHEF? Or Bottom CHEF



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It's getting worse. Yesterday I watched a segment of top chef. One girl had to bone a leg of lamb pound it , stuff it and tie it. Keep in mind now these people and the moderators are referring to these people  as Chef. She could not bone it, and did not have a clue how to tie it. Another chef came over to help her tie it and she did it the wrong way. When they cooked and served this delight they cut it with the grain therefore it was  tough..Between this and one and the one last week who could not bone a fish cause it was a small fish and she only did big fish, Or the braised celery that was boiled and loaded with salt, yet she served it.  I don't understand but I can't handle all the excuses given. Go back to school or where ever.


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

There are always a few, shall we say "less qualified chefs" on in the beginning. That said, there are only so many TOP chefs out there, so of course the talent won't be exceptional every single year.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

My point is why call them Chefs. It only cast a bad light on all chefs .


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You know, Ed, for somebody who doesn't watch these shows you seem to see an awful lot of them. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif Anyway,

_It only cast a bad light on all chefs ._

Casts a bad light with whom? If you think anybody besides other professionals give a damn you're sadly mistaken. To the average person watching those cooking competitions they are no different than any other "reality" show. They're just entertainment, and have nothing to do with the real world.

Do you think people watching Survivor really believe those folks are stuck on a desert island? Why, then, assume that they think working chefs have the same lack of skills as competitors on Top Chef or, ohmigod!, Hell's Kitchen.

Have you seen the promos for FN's Next Food Network Star website? Among other things it says you can go there and vote for the competitors you think have star quality. Uh, huh. Well, unless "none of the above" is one of the choices, the vote is meaningless. But it won't stop anyone from voting. And, in the long run, it won't effect anything either.


----------



## cheffjeff (Jun 22, 2010)

I rarely watch any of the cooking competition shows. I think of being a chef as a profession. I don't think chefs should be called "Chef" as a title of respect unless they deserve it. Someone who gets a two year culinary degree can get a job as a chef, sous chef, pastry chef, etc. and they are then technically a chef. I agree with Ed that they should not be called "Chef". I think it's a subtle difference and also a matter of opinion. Just as a chef who runs a kitchen in a 30 seat restaurant with 3 kitchen employees and calls himself "Executive Chef". An executive chef used to be someone who was in charge of a hotel or resort with multiple kitchens and several chefs subordinate to him. I used to love the Food Network but now all it is is competition. Cooking is an art, not a sport. I'll watch ESPN if I want competition.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chef Jeff ! I agree with you 100%. Some people do not understand this. It's funny that in Europe they still use the term Apprentice and Commis. not calling anyone with a hat  Chef.

And yes unfortunately I am forced to sometime to watch food shows because the scripts that are written by supposed writers for  network TV programs are so bad . Sometimes I think it takes all of take 20 seconds to write them . When there are 3 or 4 CSI shows and 10 Law and Orders because they can't think or come up with anything new, you know something is wrong. Better yet I watch all the old movie reruns.. . Proof  of that is the fact that longevity of some shows are 3 weeks to 6 months and they are gone. I also watch discover and the travel network  as it is  better then the writing on most of  the other TV.shows


----------

